# 6x9's in back deck of 96' 200sx, advice?



## chubsmagee44 (Jun 24, 2004)

i have a 96' 200sx SE-R, i bought kenwood 6x9's for the back deck. right now im thinking about putting in a spacer, and even if i do that, i have to cut some of the back deck for the speakers to fit. has n e one else done this, and if so do u have n e suggestions?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I added 6x9s to my rear deck but without the cutting. Basically, I just put them in the same hole and covered it all up with the rear deck cover. You can, however, cut the rear deck to fit the 6x9s.


----------



## chubsmagee44 (Jun 24, 2004)

they stick way to far out above the deck and how would i attach them?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

go with the cut method for best results. I just haven't cut my deck because I've been too busy. Right now they're just sitting in the original space for the rear speakers. The cover is the only thing in my ride keeping them in place. I'll probably make the necessary adjustments this weekend.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i have spacers on mine, but i wanna get rid of them for infinity 6 1/2" just to have a better look


----------



## chubsmagee44 (Jun 24, 2004)

im got a 90 degree angle drill to drill the holes and im gonna cut out the deck so that it just fits with the spacers and then im gonna cut out the cover for the deck


----------



## roneto (Dec 9, 2003)

chubsmagee44 said:


> i have a 96' 200sx SE-R, i bought kenwood 6x9's for the back deck. right now im thinking about putting in a spacer, and even if i do that, i have to cut some of the back deck for the speakers to fit. has n e one else done this, and if so do u have n e suggestions?


dude you can get a good pair of 6 1/2 from kenwood try their top of the line model because its a bitch to cut out the rear deck. you dont need 6x9 to have good sound i have 6 1/2 boston acoustics pros in my 200se-r and they sound better than any 6x9 i have heard. good luck
:fluffy: :cheers:


----------



## chubsmagee44 (Jun 24, 2004)

i cut out the back deck with a newmatic cutting tool....and it worked great....and my stereo sounds rediculous....i bought close to top of the line 6x9's and semi- decent 6 1/2's in the front.....my car sounds nice


----------



## chubsmagee44 (Jun 24, 2004)

chubsmagee44 said:


> i cut out the back deck with a newmatic cutting tool....and it worked great....and my stereo sounds rediculous....i bought close to top of the line 6x9's and semi- decent 6 1/2's in the front.....my car sounds nice


my brother has also put in 6x9's...cutting out the back deck with that nuematic cutting tool is really easy...it gets a little messy, and sparks fly all around in your car, but with a 1 inch spacer and the deck cut out right, the tops of the speakers stick out just at the top of the deck cover, you cant even see the spacers, its real nice

his car doesnt sound as good cause he bought crappt speakers, but his loss :thumbup:


----------



## chubsmagee44 (Jun 24, 2004)

just to let everyone who doubted me know...my 6x9's not only look amazing....they sound it to....look at my car and you can see the amazing job....bout an 2 hourse with of work with a newmatic cutting tool..and the normal speaker installation tools...and it looks good...


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

pneumatic! haha its air tools man
congrats. i personally don't like the sound of 6x9's, then again, i dont like a rear fill period. but fuck what everyone else thinks. if you like it, go for it. you accomplished it yourself, and that's what you should get props for.


----------



## chubsmagee44 (Jun 24, 2004)

thanks....it was thinking it was with a p...like pneumonia...but i didnt know...pretty sad i know how to use it....but cant spell it...lol...i also think its a good acomplishment because i am only 15


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

15? christ, why do you even have a car? spend money on candy and girls man!...especially the candy, at least you'll get some enjoyment out of that

haha

no worries. i was 6 when i learned how to use a pneumatic air hammer (granted, at 6, i couldnt quite handle it, but my dad taught me how!)

it's good to start early i suppose. hope you got deep pockets. audio is an obsession, and it's pretty friggan difficult to not upgrade a few times.


----------



## off_da_meter (Sep 2, 2004)

chubsmagee44 said:


> thanks....it was thinking it was with a p...like pneumonia...but i didnt know...pretty sad i know how to use it....but cant spell it...lol...i also think its a good acomplishment because i am only 15


congrats Jr. for your age not to many people like to mess with cars, I cant even get my 15yr cousin to wash my car for money


----------



## chubsmagee44 (Jun 24, 2004)

man....i wash my car weekly.... my moms accually driving it right now...till we get our other car fixed...and im one of the most anal people ever....plus all i gotta worry about right now is school, playing guitar, and my ride....

i spend money on the girls dont worry...not a fan of candy


----------



## off_da_meter (Sep 2, 2004)

chubsmagee44 said:


> man....i wash my car weekly.... my moms accually driving it right now...till we get our other car fixed...and im one of the most anal people ever....plus all i gotta worry about right now is school, playing guitar, and my ride....
> 
> i spend money on the girls dont worry...not a fan of candy


Is it your allowance money, dear? J/K


----------



## chubsmagee44 (Jun 24, 2004)

chill out with the whole allowance thing...like i said in the OTHER thread...i have 3 jobs


----------



## off_da_meter (Sep 2, 2004)

chubsmagee44 said:


> chill out with the whole allowance thing...like i said in the OTHER thread...i have 3 jobs


cojelo con take it easy, Jr... Cant take grown up jokes


----------



## chubsmagee44 (Jun 24, 2004)

you call that a grown-up joke? looks like you got a lot of growin up to do


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

yea, off da meter = jackass


i still think its money better spent on candy, at least you might enjoy that when your broke


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

chubsmagee44 said:


> i have a 96' 200sx SE-R, i bought kenwood 6x9's for the back deck. right now im thinking about putting in a spacer, and even if i do that, i have to cut some of the back deck for the speakers to fit. has n e one else done this, and if so do u have n e suggestions?





slow_sentra322 said:


> I added 6x9s to my rear deck but without the cutting. Basically, I just put them in the same hole and covered it all up with the rear deck cover. You can, however, cut the rear deck to fit the 6x9s.


The problem with spacers is sometimes they tend to rattle...in my previous 95 B14, i put in a spacer to eliminate the need of cutting the rear deck and the sheet metal beneath it.

It ended out sounding like crap compared to my B13 before it were i cut the rear deck and the metal below it so the trunk sort of acts like your baffle.The speaker resonates directly to the trunk without being blocked.

So the ride i have today which is an exalta has the same setup as my old B13 and I'm happy with the way it sounds...even if it's a 6x9 :thumbup:


----------



## chubsmagee44 (Jun 24, 2004)

i cut out the deck AND have spacers....not wood....particle board(no warping)...speakers dont rattle...and they sound great...


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Checked out your cardomain site and saw this. Lookin good man :thumbup: 

By the way, blot out your license plate no. its unsafe(according to peeps) to post pics of your car with uncensored plates


----------



## chubsmagee44 (Jun 24, 2004)

thanks

thanks for the info on my plate


----------

